# Living cost in padova



## Gehad Mohsen

I will travel to padova in August with my father for studying in padova university and I'd like to ask if will 1000 euro per month sufficient for 2 persons housing ,eating and other living requirments?


----------



## NickZ

Depends on how you live.

If you can find a reasonable rental and don't have a car. Eat at home . €1000 should be more then enough.

OTOH if you want to live in a large home in an expensive area you might spend more then that on rent.


----------



## Gehad Mohsen

Thank you for your interest . But how can i find that reasonable rental?


----------



## Legs11

Gehad Mohsen said:


> Thank you for your interest . But how can i find that reasonable rental?


Hi Gehad,

I did Erasmus in Padova about 10 years ago and I found my room within a student flat advertised on a notice board in one of the university buildings. I would recommend going to as many of the faculty buildings as possible on your visit and seeing whether anything is advertised that could be of use. Also, you could always pin a 'cercasi' notice of your own...

Good luck!


----------



## Gehad Mohsen

thank you for your help but l am searching for reasonable house for residence with my father near to padova university and i think it is not available to stay with my father in university buildings


----------



## bleri

when I was in Uni i spent about 500 euros/month, had a single room in a shared appartmente...500 euros should do...including fun.


----------



## Marcomar

Hi,

I've been living in Padua for the last years of my life. With 500 euro in Padua you can rent a 1 bedroom + living room + kitchennete + batrhoom apartment.

With 350 euro you can rent a room for two people in a shared apartment with other people. To find a room I suggest you to have a look at the websites kijiji.it bakeca.it subito.it easystanza.it, you can find tons of rooms there.

If you are a student you don't need a car, you can get everywhere walking or by bike. There is a big market of old used bikes in Padua and you can get one for 20euro.

If you buy groceries at the supermarket you wont'spend more than 70 euros for two persons/week.

There are a lot of cheap student parties and free clubs for students in Padova . Also people like to meet outside and you do not really need to spend money to go out and have fun.

1000 euro is not a lot of money for two persons but you can live and have fun.

Padova is a great place for students, enjoy your time here!


----------

